# See This Face?!



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

See this sweet little face.... well don't let it fool you! When you least expect it she dons a mask, a cape, a set of devil horns and becomes Princess Wild Thing, Head of Vizsla Pups Gone Wild.

Let's see I brought her home Friday afternoon, she met her big sister, Ziva and nothing has been the same since in my life!

She is fearless, she is crazy, she is silly beyond belief, she can be mild mannered, sweet as honey, cuddly as a fluffy teddy bear, then snap, the devil horns pop out and she's off to the races. Jumping on Ziva like a landshark with those needle point puppy teeth, racing around the house like a thoroughbred, flipping in and out of her doggie sleeping bag dragging stuffed toys, bones, hoofs, antlers and anything else she can find in there with her like the ultimate hoarder!

I wanted a second Vizsla to help me in exercising Ziva, to hike with Ziva and me in the woods, to love and share life with....well I got all that and so much more and we're only 4 days into this amazing - MULTIPLE VIZSLA SYNDROME - life!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

How could you get upset at a face like that? 

Welcome to the club! Ours are so bonded and they definitely do keep each other occupied! ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I was waiting on when the little red devil would come out. 

Vizsla puppies have to be one if the cutest creatures on earth. They have to be that way for us to put up with their
mischievous side. 

Good to hear you are having fun with your crazy girl.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait for the "Moray Eel" game.
She'll get under a coffee table where Ziva can't get at her,and dart in and out like a little Eel, nipping and barking.
It's actually kinda hysterical. Keep the camera handy


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Gunnr, Penny does the same thing to Dozer! It is hilarious. We call it her spider monkey moves bec she can dive under and thru there in the blink of an eye. I can't even fit my head under the table but at 10 months Penny can still use it to her advantage.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh folks whatever your name for it.. Moray Eeel, Spider Monkey or Devil Dog... she is all that believe me! HA At the moment it seems as if someone has rang the bell for the first round of Landshark Puppy vs. Big Bad Sister ..... I swear I'm going to install a wrestling ring complete with ropes, bell, referee and folks smoking cigars in the audience! HA I think I could turn this into a reality show very easily  It's 9:15 in the morning, I've been up since first light and I have yet to have my first sip of coffee .... but ya know what?! It's all worth it... cause don't they say "LAUGHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE" .... if that's the case then I have certainly over dosed!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's strange I own a similar beast, in the photo she looks so meek and mild, but don't be fooled with the cross legged cute pose...I have checked and Darcy has fanged teeth, and although she has swapped cloven hoof for webbed feet I still think this is one of the devil's deciles...saying that I do love her....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I was out with Darcy this afternoon and saw this......do you think it's one of those wire haired Vizsla's................................only kidding... ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh right chap! Such a blindin' good day!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

(that was my best attempt at typing an " Over the Ocean English accent"


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the face of the ginger devil dog as she is so widely known where I live!
This is Olive having a break from a tantrum - a tantrum she has only when my OH and I are eating and not giving her 100% of our attention. She rolls around on the floor and sofa growling - then takes all the cushions off the sofa by kicking them. Gets all her toys out of her basket and throws them around the room. The sits and does a ro ro ro bark at us! She only does this when we are eating.

When she is not doing this she is either asleep by the radiator or stealing my knickers! haha.

Love her so much though and wouldnt change a thing! My mum might tell you differently as she is parshall to a basket or 2! Opps!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how they can go from HALO to DEVIL HORNS in the blink of an eye! 

And the thing is whatever it is they are doing while wearing the devil dog look - still makes you laugh! Even though you know you should not be encouraging them with any sign of approving of their bad behavior! HA


----------

